# Pimp my Tank - Freshwater Aquascaping



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Came across this on the weekend and thought I'd share: http://www.cnn.com/2014/02/05/world/pimp-my-fish-tank/index.html?hpt=hp_c3

Apparently they also have a podcast and website: http://www.scapefu.com/welcome-asw-members/


----------

